# The Earths Children Series.



## lunastar (Jun 9, 2003)

These books are a must read. They've changed my life and inspired me so much. They're historical fiction. I hope you enjoy them.

The author is Jean M. Auel. Her books are The Clan Of The Cave Bear, The Valley Of Horses, The Mamoth Hunters, The Plains Of Passage, and The Shelters of Stone. She is currently creating another addition to the series.


----------



## Csira (Jun 9, 2003)

I have read those books. I have read only up to the third one: Mammoth Hunters. I liked the first book, but the second was just okay. I don't know but maybe it's just me. I don't really prefer pages of graphic sex in my novels, and it just deters from the plot in my opinion. That's why I did not like the second book as much. I tried reading the later books but I could not get really into them.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi guys, I read The Earth's Children series as well.  The first was great, second was way too long winded, the third wasn't bad.  That's about when I gave up.  What I liked about the books is tha factual survival skills one would use, the herbs and their uses, things of that nature.  She also did a great job on explaining the difference between the two human races, how one relied on memory where the newcomers relied on learning.  All in all, I would also recommend them.  

Kimberly


----------



## lunastar (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I think the erotic side of the stories were quite good. After all, it kept me reading them. And then over again about 5 times each!

And yes, these books are the reason Im into survival and herbology now. They're had a huge impact on my life. I owe Jean M. Auel a lot.


----------



## satori (Oct 20, 2003)

*Survival!*

Hello there, yes I've also read only one of her books, realizing now I must read further into the series...Survival and herbology brings me back to the first time I read the Clan of the Cave Bear...highschool, book report, draped with my mother's doe skin, sitting on my house as a prop, outside our classroom window Thank you for reminding me and bringing me back. Peace & Gentleness to you. Namaste~


----------



## Walkio (Jun 15, 2006)

I absolutely loved the first book. THe second one I thought was too long winded though - I thought she could have cut out half of it, and it really wouldn't have mattered. But then I started to get a little annoyed that Ayla starts to invent everything - riding; using firestones; that spear-thrower - I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out she invented the wheel too.

And yeah, I think it is too erotic. As they were written in the 80s, I think Auel was trying to go too over the top, almost as if she wanted to promote the books through scandal.


----------

